# Anyone have experience with Willow Hygro?



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I went to buy Java Ferns, but they didn't look very healthy. The employee talked me into a Willow Hygro plant, though.

He said it would grow alright in my tank, but didn't really give any other details. I've checked google and the advice is all over the place.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I planted it, but I don't know how I feel about it. I loved how my tank looked once I added the Wisteria, but it looks a little bit messy now.

Wisteria's amazing, btw. In two days, it's grown nearly an inch and a half. I heard that it was fast growing but I didn't expect that fast.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol, I've heard that it's pretty big  when in doubt... float your plants.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

aokashi said:


> Lol, I've heard that it's pretty big  when in doubt... float your plants.


Really? How big? It already reaches the surface of the water. I'm tempted to just take it out.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Pictures? It sounds pretty


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry! I didn't realize that someone replied. That's it on the right.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh it's beautiful!


----------

